

Would you strip-search a colleague if the police ordered you to? - dsr12
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/brainstorm/201208/milgram-revisited-craig-zobels-compliance

======
dsr12
Based on:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFXeXK3szOk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFXeXK3szOk)
There are other such incidents:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_search_prank_call_scam](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strip_search_prank_call_scam)

~~~
atrilumen
I really appreciate this (and didn't think an upvote was sufficient to convey
it).

------
atrilumen
Just watched Compliance last night. It's as fascinating as it is disturbing.

We are all just doing what we are programmed to do, and this story exposes a
serious vulnerability. In our culture of obedience to authority, the average
person is easily controlled by anyone who can express it convincingly enough,
regardless of authenticity or motive.

